
Help me with ideas to monetize my $10k DigitalOcean free credits - maxzw
I received $10,000 DigitalOcean credits which I haven&#x27;t used yet as I have been using other services for my startup. However, I am in a situation where I urgently need to raise about $5K to $7K for my startup to launch and have tried all means and failed. How can I use the credits to quickly raise funds that can enable me work on my project.
======
gitgud
I'd be careful, are the credits even legally transferrable?

~~~
tuyguntn
good question, would love to get answer from DO guys here.

~~~
Tassels
If they got 10k in credits, it was likely through the Hatch program. You can
read those terms here: [https://www.digitalocean.com/legal/hatch-terms-of-
service/](https://www.digitalocean.com/legal/hatch-terms-of-service/)

In short: No, those credits are not transferable. Also, mining cryptocurrency
is against the terms for the Hatch program.

------
econcon
Start a discourse hosting service. And offer people to make their discussion
board for some monthly payment. A lot of people get banned and get de-
platformed or simply want a better forum software you can offer them that.

------
maxzw
Thank you for all your comments. I have been offline and I have learnt a lot
from your comments.

~~~
christefano
If you have credits to spare, check out the Computing for COVID project:

[https://marketplace.digitalocean.com/apps/computing-for-
covi...](https://marketplace.digitalocean.com/apps/computing-for-covid)

“Computing for COVID is a way for anyone to fire up a cloud computer that
contributes immediately in the search for finding drug targets. This app
allows you to support researchers at the University of Washington's Baker Lab
in their computational requirements as part of their Coronavirus Response.”

------
tuyguntn
sell your account for $2-3k, maybe some folks here are looking for cheaper
options for hosting

------
tomekw
What about renting $10k worth of droplets / other DO components for $5k/$7k?
:)

------
wprapido
Sell at a discount. Maybe mine crypto.

